# Europe's Immigration Problems



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess what got me on this kick was the headlines about Angela Merkel (Germany Chancellor) not so pleased with Trump. I know US has it's own immigration problems, and it's own "hot spots", but from what I can tell nothing compared to Europe, and one of the flagships of immigration problems is Merkel's Germany:http://www.barenakedislam.com/2017/...aving-germany-than-muslim-invaders-coming-in/ if you have the time watch some of the videos especially the 75 year old german woman trying to explain the problem, note toward the end a group of young Muslims show up and are so disrespectful to this elderly lady, shows me if nothing else all I need to know. 
Here's another one you might find interesting even though it over a year old Migrant crisis: Migration to Europe explained in seven charts - BBC News
This last one is about Germans actually leaving Germany because it's getting so bad: https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/9154/germans-leaving-germany
Sad thing is, it appears Angela Merkel has a very good chance of winning the German election this fall. 
Why do I care what happens in europe, or in particular Germany? for one I spent some time in Germany in the mid-70's they are, or were, good people and don't deserve this, and two we were about 3 states voting from having the same, but only worse person leading our country, did we stop it? No, we delayed it. 
I feel it's important to remember, what goes on somewhere else can, easier than one might think, happen here. Stay vigilant.

*EDIT, ONE LAST THOUGHT*
Martin Niemoiler :


> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out-
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out-
> ...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm telling you, we are down to our final days as the nation our founders envisioned.

For the most part, I don t believe they would recognize it now.
I don't know that we will last twenty more years before we become either Western Europe, El Mexico del Norte, or a combination thereof.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Only a new series of Crusades will stop the muslim invasion and takeover of Europe, but there is zero support for such a thing in the capitals or in Rome. They are defeated nations, and the politicians know it. They will shamelessly cater to the new religious mix of their electorate. England and the US still have a chance to turn things around, but England's window of opportunity is rapidly closing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The elderly German lady neighbor I have mentioned in the past, 

told me her cousins children and grandchildren are headed here to live with her daughter in Mesa Az.

They are afraid to go out there at night and even during the day without menfolk.

It was a great country when I was there 55+ years ago, today Germanistan is living up to its adopted name.

They are leaving their ancestral home owned by the family for 130+ years.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Some really bad things are going to happen to America, because you reap what you sow. President Trump is currently "standing in the gap"; and I think that he is going to do good things, and forestall any severe reckoning that God has planned for America. If the good people of America abandon Trump, and play their usual cowardly games, the end can come.

God is tired of the fools that have run His name through a dung heap, and dared Him to do anything. We, as Christians and good people, had better look at this as a long war, because it is. All that is needed for America to fall, is to open the floodgates from Mexico, and dilute the population with them. Drugs and illegals will swamp us, and there won't be anything that we can do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is all part of the plan. The globalist have pulled their strings for open borders so countries will fall and people will die. They believe the illegal invaders are doing their dirty work and they will be able to control them once they get what they want. They, as usual, are wrong.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Trump is trying to do great things for our country. Think of the progress that could be made, if the democrats and republicans spent the time, (our) money and effort to helping Trump and this country, instead of every waking moment trying to discredit him.
We sent a message to Washington in the last two (including mid-term) elections, perhaps we need to send them a much stronger one? it's not until people start losing their jobs, both republicans and democrats, that they will straighten up. 
We've been silent for much too long, we need to start shoving back, actors against Trump, don't pay to watch their movies or shows. Singers and musicians wanna voice their displeasure with Trump? see to it they never receive a dime from you. We don't make a living from them, they make a living from us.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> This is all part of the plan. The globalist have pulled their strings for open borders so countries will fall and people will die. They believe the illegal invaders are doing their dirty work and they will be able to control them once they get what they want. They, as usual, are wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You are probably right, think how much easier it would be with a disarmed populace? least we aren't there yet. not for the lack of trying.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> I'm telling you, we are down to our final days as the nation our founders envisioned.
> 
> For the most part, I don t believe they would recognize it now.
> I don't know that we will last twenty more years before we become either Western Europe, El Mexico del Norte, or a combination thereof.


The founders wouldn't recognize it, now. As a matter of fact, they would have gone to guns, years and years ago.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

This will make your hair stand on end.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> I'm telling you, we are down to our final days as the nation our founders envisioned.
> 
> For the most part, I don t believe they would recognize it now.
> I don't know that we will last twenty more years before we become either Western Europe, El Mexico del Norte, or a combination thereof.


I hate to disagree but the Government the founders envisioned died with the North invading the South. Abe Lincoln killed the constitution and it has since changed into something unidentifiable from the origional. We are much more socialist than we think. JMHO


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is not a Immigration Problem, it is an invasion


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

C.L.Ripley said:


> This will make your hair stand on end.


I know exactly what you mean, this is what you see:







But this is the true story:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually in my opinion, all those bastards should drown while crossing the Med. "F" them.

I cannot believe the assholes that promote their own downfall to that slime, muzslime.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We all know what many want to do to FIX dc and their lack of balls to stop refugees coming in. But, we are adults, and civilized, thats why we voted the people into the positions in DC to do what we asked them to do. But, the resistance is stronger than anticipated in DC. Dont know why, but it is very strong.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> We all know what many want to do to FIX dc and their lack of balls to stop refugees coming in. But, we are adults, and civilized, thats why we voted the people into the positions in DC to do what we asked them to do. But, the resistance is stronger than anticipated in DC. Dont know why, but it is very strong.


That's why we voted them in, but they aren't doing it. We gave the republicans the house, we gave the republicans the senate, we gave the republicans the White house, and they STILL don't have the balls to stand up to the democrats, what we need is different republicans.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The reason in my opinion is that whatever is done to drain the swamp will get them also, so they are doing the Potomac two step.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> I hate to disagree but the Government the founders envisioned died with the North invading the South. Abe Lincoln killed the constitution and it has since changed into something unidentifiable from the origional. We are much more socialist than we think. JMHO


Trying to be optimistic I was, and you pop me balloon, you do.

Well, since you brought it up, you're sort of right. But it wasn't the civil war so much as the glorious"reconstruction" afterwards.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Reconstruction was horrid. But so was forcing the issue of perpetual union as opposed to voluntary union of Individual nations (states). Suspension of Habeous Corpus, closing of opposition papers or political parties. The Delaration of independence clearly stated that it was the duty of men to dissolve or leave governments that failed to represent them. It was the North invading the south to impose its will. Total war against civilians including women and children whom you claim to stil be citizens. Much more viscous than the crown ever was. Arrest and imprisionment for being a citizen of another nation. Confiscation of private property without compensation so is it Opposing side or still a member of the Unoon as the North claimed. The Union made a practice of stabling horses in southern Churches. Beast Butler or Spoons Butler ordered that any southern woman whom exhibited contempt towards a union troops would be treated as a prostitute.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The only people that have any control over those we think we elect are the 1% of the people in this country who have the real power. Same for Europe. We are clearly not in charge, we never where. Those in Washington are not there to do our bidding.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If you want to know why we are following the path Europe has taken, look at who owns the stock in 'our' Federal Reserve Bank. When you don't understand the reason something is happening, it's always money.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> The only people that have any control over those we think we elect are the 1% of the people in this country who have the real power. Same for Europe. We are clearly not in charge, we never where. Those in Washington are not there to do our bidding.


This time last year, I would have agreed 100% now, not so sure. There must be a flicker of fairness in our voting process, otherwise, we'd be hailing to the whims of Queen Hillary.
A blind person could see the establishment wanted Chinton in the WH, so it seems our vote is still counted, not saying there isn't some illegal things going on, but in general, our vote still counts.
Now, with that being written, I am not suggesting that big money isn't able to exert tremendous pressure to get what they want. This world's messed up this country's messed up, and it's our fault. We've all be quietly permitting the liberals to brainwash our children for years and years, with hopes our values at home will allow our children to see the BS the liberal teachers were spewing, and in a lot of cases they did.
Sorry, about getting off topic, like I said I still believe our vote still counts, if it does, we need to be a lot more cautious about who we're voting for. And even though ole Senator Clem has been our senator for 20 years, if he/she isn't doing our bidding, vote their asses out, that is the only hope we have, as I see it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I believe there is an establishment that is so deeply hidden, they made Trump win. The odds of winning looked horrible, then bam, he knocked it out of the park. Some hidden higher group/force allowed him to win


----------

